# How to Keep fish from been eaten!!



## IrishKid (Sep 13, 2008)

Grrrr, hey everyone, i have a load of fish.. and some have been eaten by the hern! would you know, whats the best method to keep those flipn birds away! 
I use a net at the moment, but its not great! does a plastic hern really work!


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Thats what my auntie used and had success i dont know if it works for all she did move it around about so the herons didnt get to use to it in on place.


----------



## chantys (Jul 26, 2008)

damn i hatethose herons i admit the plastic heron isa good idea my boyfriends grandad hasnt had any problems since it has been used


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

We use a net bloody herons!!!


----------



## vinny (Oct 13, 2008)

12 ga Shotgun Taste like chicken.


----------



## IrishKid (Sep 13, 2008)

Yea its a disaster!!! hmmm i always thought about shooting the feckers but !!! id never do that! How often would you move them around?


----------



## viseversa (Oct 10, 2008)

Herons are very inteligant creatures, so in reality you only need to stop them from getting to the fish for a short while, after this they will realise that food isnt easy for them there anymore, if its an everyday accurance then fending them of for a week should see the back of them (for the time being anyway) CD's worked well for my old man when he was having trouble, all he did was get some garden canes put them around the pond tie string between them and threaded CD's on it (go to tesco's or the like and grab a hand full of the free broadband CD's lol) remember to only keep them Heron height, to low and they will go over them to high and they will go under them (thats if the CD's dont keep them away in the first place) i know it will be unsightly but will only be for a short time, and to save your fish i would be willing to put up with it for a while.


----------



## IrishKid (Sep 13, 2008)

Hmmm thats an interesting one!!! the was this bugger who kept coming back day after day for about 2 weeks and then he got lost!!!! but he did get some of my fish, i had to cover the ponds! and they are still covered!!! 
Ill try the CD thing!! thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Bloody herons!!! we have had a problem also - we therefore use a net - I am told that the decoy birds work - but have never put my trust in obne!
regards
sue


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

i hate herons! lmao im actually scared of them 

nets and plastic herons 

but be careful, herons are dangerous, they go for your eyes :O
did anyone hear about the heron which ate the rabbit at bunnyworld?


xxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2008)

bloody herons..


----------



## IrishKid (Sep 13, 2008)

Ohhh my god, really!!! i never knew that!!
i remembr one summer, there was a bird at my pond, and every time the heron came, day after day.... this bird would attack the heron, and always won by scaring away the heron.. it was brill.


----------

